# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  فاخر يستغني عن 13 رجاوياً أبرزهم مالكويت، الطير، المباركي و أيت العريف

## hassan riach

*يبدو أن المدرّب محمد فاخر يسعى لتغيير جلد فريقه الرجاء البيضاوي خلال الموسم المقبل. فالمدرّب الذي ضمّ 7 لاعبين حتى الآن للفريق، بادر بالمقابل للتخلي عن مجموعة أخرى كبيرة من اللاعبين تضمّ 13 لاعباً.* *و قد رفض محمد فاخر تجديد عقود عدد من اللاعبين التي انتهت مع نهاية الموسم، و وضع آخرين في لائحة الإنتقالات.* *و من أبرز اللاعبين الذين لم يعد يرغب فاخر في تواجدهم مع الفريق سمير مالكويت الذي إنتقل للرجاء البيضاوي خلال الميركاتو الشتوي الماضي من مارسيليا الفرنسي ليصبح حينها النجم رقم واحد لافي الرجاء، قبل أن يتراجع مستواه مع توالي المباريات. كما تخلّى محمد فاخر عن المهاجمين حسن الطير و حسن الصواري لعدم اقتناعه بهما، حيث ضمّ 3 مهاجمين هم محسن ياجور و بدر الكشاني و مجيد الدين الجيلاني.* *و من بين أبرز المغادرين للفريق أيضاً ابن الوداد عبد الحق أيت العريف الذي لم يكن موفقاً مع الخُضر، و بوشعيب المباركي لعدم توافقه مع المدرّب منذ الصيف الماضي.* *هذا و يتخلى الرجاء أيضاً عن حارسيه طارق الجرموني و يونس عتبة، الذي غابا عن مبارايات الفريق من فترة طويلة لوجود الحارسين ياسين الحظ و بعده خالد العسكري.* *و إلى جانب هؤلاء أبعد محمد فاخر المهاجمين أشرف سليم و أداما باكايوكي لعدم تقديمهما العطاء المرجو مع الفريق. و كذا اللاعب ادريس بلعمري الذي ينجح في التأقلم مع الفريق بعد إنتقاله إليه من المغرب الفاسي.* *هذا و رفض فاخر عودة اللاعبين المعارين الحسن يوسوفو و بلال الدنكير، مع عدم الإعتماد أيضاً على زكرياء الجوهري.* *و فب المقابل تعاقد الفريق البيضاوي مع 8 لاعبين هم عادل كروشي و رضوان الضرضوري و مجيد الدين الجيلاني و اسماعيل كوشام و أحمد الرحماني و اسماعيل بصور ثم محسن ياجور مع تجديد عقد العميد أمين الرباطي*

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا على المتابعة

----------

